
Denver Metro Rents Decrease Following Completion of Nearly 10,000 New Apartments - throwaway40483
https://www.aamdhq.org/index.php?src=news&srctype=detail&category=Industry%20News&refno=87
======
throwaway40483
A couple of articles chewing through these numbers:

[http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/18/metro-denver-
apartment-...](http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/18/metro-denver-apartment-
rents-drop/)

[http://www.curbed.com/2017/1/25/14342828/denver-rents-
afford...](http://www.curbed.com/2017/1/25/14342828/denver-rents-affordable-
housing-apartments)

